# Martin Logan Electromotion



## gtamayo (Jun 21, 2011)

Wonderful! Finally I am listening to my Aronov and the ELS Martin Logan. I must say the are just fine! I love them!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
So glad you are happy with them. The EM-ESL is a truly special Speaker and was a pleasant surprise that ML would bundle so much technology into such a reasonable (for an Electrostatic Speaker) price.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## xmaoo190 (Oct 20, 2011)

You get a lot of speaker for the price. I was impressed when I auditioned them at the local A/V store. Not to mention they're sexy. I have a toddler and was concerned about him snaring cones on the B&W's I was looking at. ML is more resilient.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats, gtamayo! 

Thank you for getting back to us with an update, please keep us posted, and...

Enjoy!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Good to hear your happy with your ML's I was searching and searching for a new getup and one of my options was gonna be some ML's but i stuck with my good old friends, Paradigm.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bambino said:


> Good to hear your happy with your ML's I was searching and searching for a new getup and one of my options was gonna be some ML's but i stuck with my good old friends, Paradigm.:T


Ain't no shame in your game.... I am a huge fan of Paradigm's and often think about going back to conventional speakers. And with Paradigm Monitor 7's being my first real pair of Speakers when I was 18, Paradigm's truly hold a special place in my heart as the beginning of my Audiophilia Nervosa.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Ain't no shame in your game.... I am a huge fan of Paradigm's and often think about going back to conventional speakers. And with Paradigm Monitor 7's being my first real pair of Speakers when I was 18, Paradigm's truly hold a special place in my heart as the beginning of my Audiophilia Nervosa.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I am certainly not regretful with the choice of the Studio 100's, i do somewhat wish i could have done some auditioning but at the end of the day i have the feeling i would have still chose the Paradigms.:T


----------



## Drakul (Jan 29, 2012)

Have you tried the FX2 surrounds with the ESL? 
I'm unsure about my LCR so far but for surround I was thinking about these, and HSU for sub.


----------



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

I heard these in a big box store and was really impressed. One of my original forays into speaker heaven was a pair of Magnepans, which I loved. After an flooded rec room ruined my current speakers, I decided to use the insurance money ( glad I got replacement cost insurance! ) and after much searching I decided to go back to planar type speaker and was blown away by the fantastic sound quality of the ESL's especially in the highs. They were out of my range but since I was also replacing my old amp with a Pioneer Elite SC-55 they cut me an awesome deal on the ESL's They have to order them but Ill have them soon and for under $1700 for the pair I almost feel like a thief. A very happy thief!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Allthough i have 2 pairs of Paradigm Studio 100's i'm seriously considering a set of Martin Logins, my only hold back is what i've read about how far away from boundries they need to be set at to sound there best.:dontknow:


----------



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

Thats interesting. My other towers and my side speakers are both Paradigm. The Paradigms have such a rich fill in the mids that I felt they were a great pairing with the ML's 
The destruction of my basement/rec room has turned out to be a blessing in disguise. Since the flooding was gray water from a sewer line collapse, the resulting contamination required a full tear down of the basement from the tiled ceiling to the panelled walls right down to the vinyl tile floors. Because of this I am doing a full rebuild and am having the basement set up specifically as an entertainment/home theater room. I basically have a 13' x 26' open room to work with. The back 13" wall will have a 120" homemade screen. My theater seating will be about 15' from that and the back half of the room will have a bar and pinball machine. The really cool part is that my contractor doing the rebuild is a life long friend Ive known since I was 7 yrs old and is basically cutting the costs in half for me, so the insurance will pretty much cover every thing. For example, because of the replacement value on lost equipment I was able to upgrade to an Elite SC-55 and those Martin Logans, my out of pocket cost will be $300. Throw in that I sold my back up Onkyo 700 series amp for $300 and Im breaking even. Now thats what I call making lemonaid from lemons!


----------

